# quagga - sesja BGP ipv6

## kolszak

Czy ktokolwiek z Was, używa quaggi do zapięcia sesji BGP ipv6 z jakimś peerem? Aktualnie nie działa mi przekazywanie żadnych prefixów, downgrade quaggi zawsze pomagał do chyba wersji max 0.99.21. aktualnie w portagu została tylko 0.99.22.4 z którą mam problem.

----------

